
CloudCache - on-demand caching on the cloud - jmonegro
http://getcloudcache.com/
======
coderdude
I like the idea, but HTTP requests are painfully slow compared to a database
hit. What if the API takes a second to respond? You'll be serving far fewer
pages. One thing I do like is this statement:

"Why not memcached? Memcached is a great project and we wouldn't say a bad
thing about it. However, there are many cases where setting up and managing
your own infrastructure for caching doesn't make sense."

I'm glad to see they aren't trying to trick you into thinking this is the
_superior_ solution. Rather, they focus on how it's the _easiest_ solution (or
easier than setting-up memcached anyway).

I think this is a really cool idea.

